# The Definitive Plasma Video



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

This is the DEFINITIVE PLASMA VIDEO to use when buying a new plasma.
After downloading the zip file, burn both folders onto a DVD and then finilize if needed and they should be playable on most dvd and bluray players.
I wish I had this dvd when I was buying a Plasma.
There are 2 commercials on the video, the first one is not important, but the 2nd on is the most important 30 seconds I've ever watched while owning a Plasma.
PLEASE don't respond to this thread unless you have watched the video on a Plasma. 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JCF4OJHP


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Is it applicable for LCD's as well?



PS: Love your music.


----------



## intelisevil (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried to download the file and got a warning message:

Potential Clickjacking / UI Redressing Attempt!

What's up with that?


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

intelisevil said:


> I tried to download the file and got a warning message:
> 
> Potential Clickjacking / UI Redressing Attempt!
> 
> What's up with that?


Did you enter the 3 letters and then hit download, then you got a countdown and then that countdown morphed into "free download".
That's what it's supposed to do. I've never had any kind of problem with this site "megaupload.com". Did you click on the megamanager ad, megatoolbar ad, etc by accident?


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

deltafowler said:


> Is it applicable for LCD's as well?
> 
> PS: Love your music.


Not really since this test is for the "green phosphor lag" present on all Plasmas.


----------

